
Falluja’s Strange Visitor: A Western Tourist - soundsop
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/07/world/middleeast/07falluja.html?hp
======
jacquesm
this so reminds me of Terry Pratchett...

Amazing story, not too sure what the hacker link is but I found it a quite
interesting read, thanks for sharing!

